# research company or online pharmacy for dutasteride



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

I am looking for a research company or online pharmacy that stocks legitimate dutasteride and is gtg. If this is not allow please let me know and I will take down my post. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Is tbis the same as finadtetide ?


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Is tbis the same as finadtetide ?


yes but stronger. it is a 5 alpha reductase inhibitor


----------



## Monica22 (Sep 16, 2015)

*hi can anyone help me I used to take chesteze but I have md then I had cancer and went in a wheelchair as I got so weaker now my cancer has gone and I can't buy any more chesteze I want to get stronger so I can walk again can anyone help me please I really want out of this wheelchair for my kids too xx*


----------

